# WLAN Modul tauschen



## MadWalnut (12. September 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe hier noch ein altes Lenovo N581. Ich möchte den Laptop auf AC-WLAN aufrüsten. Wenn ich ein neues Mini PCIe Modul einbaue, muss ich dann auch die Antenne tauschen zu einer AC kompatiblen? Oder kann da einfach die alte drin bleiben?

Grüße,
MadWalnut


----------



## Guru4GPU (14. September 2016)

Was genau für einen Prozessor ist denn Verbaut? Und für was wird der Laptop verwendet? 

Soweit ich weiß braucht Wlan ac keine andere Antenne als Wlan 802.11b/​g/​n, sollte nur in den Stackplatz passen


----------



## lechium (14. September 2016)

Antenne und Steckplatz sollten kein Problem sein, du musst aber unbedingt darauf achten ob dein Notebook die WLAN-Karte auch "akzeptiert", grundsätzlich passt eigentlich jede WLAN-Karte für Mini PCIe, aber vor allem Lenovo ist da relativ oft dabei im Bios andere Karten bis auf wenige Ausnahmen per Blacklist zu blockieren und da kann man dann in der Regel nicht viel machen.


----------



## flotus1 (14. September 2016)

Nicht Blacklist sondern Whitelist 
Dagegen hilft dann in der Regel ein modifiziertes Bios.


----------



## lechium (15. September 2016)

Ich sollte weniger Serien gucken


----------



## MadWalnut (15. September 2016)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Was genau für einen Prozessor ist denn Verbaut? Und für was wird der Laptop verwendet?



http://ark.intel.com/de/products/70927/Intel-Core-i3-2328M-Processor-3M-Cache-2_20-GHz
Diese CPU ist verbaut. Genutzt wird der Laptop für gelegentliches Office abseits vom Desktop und Streaming.



lechium schrieb:


> Antenne und Steckplatz sollten kein Problem sein, du musst aber unbedingt darauf achten ob dein Notebook die WLAN-Karte auch "akzeptiert", grundsätzlich passt eigentlich jede WLAN-Karte für Mini PCIe, aber vor allem Lenovo ist da relativ oft dabei im Bios andere Karten bis auf wenige Ausnahmen per Blacklist zu blockieren und da kann man dann in der Regel nicht viel machen.



Ja, ich habe mich schon informiert und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen wo der TS noch aktiv BIOS Unlocks für das N581 durchführt:
Lenovo N581 whitelist removal
Würde es dann von ihm machen lassen.

Aber schon mal gut zu wissen, dass ich keine extra Antenne brauche. Habe mich von Amazon-Produktnamen ablenken lassen, wo dick im Titel "AC kompatibel" steht und bin davon ausgegangen, dass das nicht jede kann.

Konkret verbauen wollte ich dieses Modul hier:
Net WLAN Mini PCI-Express INTEL AC 7260 2x2 AC + BT: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Dann hab ich auch gleich Bluetooth noch dabei.


----------



## Guru4GPU (15. September 2016)

MadWalnut schrieb:


> Aber schon mal gut zu wissen, dass ich keine extra Antenne brauche.



Naja eine Antenne ist ja im Prinzip nichts weiter als eine Metallische Verlängerung die man an einen Sender anschließt, welche dann Elektrische Impulse als Elektromagnetische Wellen abstrahlt 

Das einzige was wirklich wichtig ist wäre dass der Adapter mit dem mini PCIe Slot kompatibel ist und dass das BIOS keine zicken macht


----------



## MadWalnut (15. September 2016)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Das einzige was wirklich wichtig ist wäre dass der Adapter mit dem mini PCIe Slot kompatibel ist und dass das BIOS keine zicken macht



Was für Zicken meinst du beim Mini PCIe Slot? Sollte doch in jedem Fall passen oder? Dass ich das BIOS flashen muss, damit hab ich schon meinen Frieden geschlossen. Solange dabei nix schiefgeht


----------



## Guru4GPU (15. September 2016)

MadWalnut schrieb:


> Was für Zicken meinst du beim Mini PCIe Slot?



Ich meinte das BIOS


----------

